# My female mice are humping eachother and my buck just sleeps



## Oneweek22

Maybe they just forgot to check their sex, no I see them do that all the time. My buck eats,sleeps, and runs around not paying too much attention to the females now that he is used to them. He shows little interest in breeding so far but my females hump eachother daily. Not the short fast humping rather the slow forceful humping of a good successful breeding. My young satins perform this and they have never been bred! My merle did this at first when I got my satins (she has been bred, not by me tho). My understanding of this is as a form of dominance but why do females feel the need to intimidate and dominate eachother with or without the presence of a male? I thought maybe they were low on food and this caused it but changed the bedding and gave them fresh food and it has continued. Im hoping my buck takes an interest in this activity soon but alas he could care less  . No biting or any form of aggression so Im not too worried but I have never seen so much female to female humping in all my years as I have in the last 2 mths!! And yes they are females, I just got my buck last week. If I had a male and thought it was female Id have 2 litters right now.


----------



## racingmouse

Could just be hormonal dominance amongst your females? One of mine humps the smaller female, but I see this now and then within female groups. It starts and stops really. The mouse being humped will probably let out squeaks of protest though. Just watch that it does`nt cause bullying. I usually just say `girls, that`s enough` and they stop! Or look at me in disgust!


----------



## Oneweek22

Mine just run away or stare at me and flick their tails and now my buck flicks his tail too! Ive seen it before but never so much at once. It used to be a case of bullying by my merle doe but now she is the one being humped. My young satins have had enough I guess and now they are after her.


----------



## racingmouse

The tail shaking/rattling is a sign of anger or frustration, so if this escalates or one mouse seems to be getting the brunt of it, I would do some splitting up. You only have one male in with females right? So is that a `harem` type of breeding system where the male will get all of them pregnant and always stay with these females?


----------



## SarahC

it's very unusual for does to agitate their tails.Are you sure of the gender of all of them?


----------



## Oneweek22

Yes I have 1 male with 3 females and yes the females(especially my merle) shake their tails while staring at me dead on! Like I said my buck has done this now too but he doesnt seem to mean it like they do. I think he just imitating them. He is very laid back and friendly and doesnt hate but the females are skittish and moody. They sleep together and the male sleeps alone. They dont seem to like him but they dont bother him and same for him as well. Like I said if my females were male at all I would have 2 litters by now, I just got my bucklast week.


----------



## Oneweek22

This is my female merle









These are my female twin satins









This is my buck

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And my buck again, sorry you will have to excuse the titty shot :lol: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










So as you can see yes the females are indeed female and yes it is a harem type set up. They all get along for the most part its just the females have these power struggles with eachother I guess. My buck doesnt get involved and they dont bother him. Actually he sleeps through it most of the time. He sleeps a LOT! They arent too aggressive so I haven't seperated them, I just wondered what female to female humping means.


----------



## bethmccallister

Some of my females display the same behavior, it's harmless for the most part. It's some kind of internal breeding instinct. I've seen the tail shake thing happen too. I think it's funny and chuckle. I take it to mean... "go away, I don't want to be bothered with you".


----------

